# What Is It? - #74



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Proudly standing 26" high, today's WII is made of metal (iron?) and was usually found in the hands of a skilled tradesman.

 

*WHAT IS IT? *


----------



## Falcon (Feb 6, 2014)

Automobile jack ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Not an auto jack, no - although it _does_ look like one.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 6, 2014)

Some kind of roller?  That has to be partially right..it has wheels.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Some kind of roller?  That has to be partially right..it has wheels.



It _does_ have wheels, but as Mr. Scott from _Star Trek_ once said - 

"If my grandmother had wheels she'd be a wagon"

So I don't know how to answer your guess except to say that it DOES have wheels, but it is not meant to be used as a roller.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 6, 2014)

Hand truck for moving heavy loads.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Hand truck for moving heavy loads.



No, sorry, not a hand truck - remember, it's only 26" high and that includes the handle.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It _does_ have wheels, but as Mr. Scott from _Star Trek_ once said -
> 
> "If my grandmother had wheels she'd be a wagon"
> 
> So I don't know how to answer your guess except to say that it DOES have wheels, but it is not meant to be used as a roller.



Dang, I though I was going to get partial credit!


----------



## TICA (Feb 6, 2014)

A tile cutter or brick cutter?


----------



## Anne (Feb 6, 2014)

Glass cutter; or marker???


----------



## drifter (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks something like what i used to squeeze the mop out with.


----------



## Ina (Feb 6, 2014)

Could it be a precursor to the forklift?


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 6, 2014)

For teeny tiny things!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

Are those cutting discs that appear to be lined up with the wheels, and do the wheels and motion to turn them have anything to do with the purpose of this diabolical contraption?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 6, 2014)

Airplane joystick for controlling the ailerons.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 6, 2014)

He should be online at about 3 PT, that's about 8 minutes...hope to find out what the heck that is.

And yes, I am stalking you, Phil, lol.

Hmmmm, guess I haven't been paying close enough attention.


----------



## GDAD (Feb 6, 2014)

used for installing floor boards!??????


----------



## Anne (Feb 6, 2014)

Carpet cutter or stretcher???


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

TICA said:


> A tile cutter or brick cutter?





Anne said:


> Glass cutter; or marker???



Nope and nope - good guesses, though. 



drifter said:


> Looks something like what i used to squeeze the mop out with.



Are you ordering from QVC again? 

Not a mop wringer. 



Ina said:


> Could it be a precursor to the forklift?



Nope, not a forklift ancestor.



CeeCee said:


> For teeny tiny things!



Define "teeny tiny". 



Diwundrin said:


> Are those cutting discs that appear to be lined up with the wheels, and do the wheels and motion to turn them have anything to do with the purpose of this diabolical contraption?



Yes. 



Falcon said:


> Airplane joystick for controlling the ailerons.



Wow ... but no, sorry. 



CeeCee said:


> He should be online at about 3 PT, that's about 8 minutes...hope to find out what the heck that is.
> 
> And yes, I am stalking you, Phil, lol.
> 
> Hmmmm, guess I haven't been paying close enough attention.



Sorry - had my student today and had some personal things to take care of.



GDAD said:


> used for installing floor boards!??????



No, but it _is_ used for installing something - good one! 



Anne said:


> Carpet cutter or stretcher???



Nope, but I can see how you'd think that.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 6, 2014)

Well...I will find out tomorrow...Big Bang again!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow - and it's only been what, 14 billion years since the last one? 

I think it's all because of global warming ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

Is it used by upholsterers?  I'm thinking fabric cutter to cover 'beading' cord.


(See how I avoided that GW shot?)


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Not used by upholsterers, sorry. 

... and good avoidance technique. 

I might be hitting the sack early tonight, folks, so any more guesses will have to hold until I'm on next - sorry.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

You're excused, ni ni.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2014)

Glass cutter?


----------



## Anne (Feb 6, 2014)

No, I guessed that too, Seabreeze; that wasn't it.   I keep thinking it's one of those things they might have used to smooth cement - but don't think that's right either.
Gonna sleep on this one....someone will guess it tomorrow, I bet.


before I'm even out of bed.  :sleeping:


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow - and it's only been what, 14 billion years since the last one?
> 
> I think it's all because of global warming ...



Just woke up...my first LOL of the day!


----------



## GDAD (Feb 7, 2014)

A tile cutter!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 7, 2014)

Hole punch ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glass cutter?



No, not a glass-cutter ...



Anne said:


> No, I guessed that too, Seabreeze; that wasn't it.   I keep thinking it's one of those things they might have used to smooth cement - but don't think that's right either.
> Gonna sleep on this one....someone will guess it tomorrow, I bet.
> 
> 
> before I'm even out of bed.  :sleeping:



Not a cement smoother, trowel or float, no ...  



GDAD said:


> A tile cutter!



Nope, not a tile cutter either, sorry, G ...



Phantom said:


> Hole punch ?



Ooooo ... Phants, you're going to share honors at the end of this one - now I need to know IN WHAT and WHY it punches holes.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 7, 2014)

a device to install shingles?


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2014)

Punch holes in cards.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> a device to install shingles?



Not for installing shingles, no ...



CeeCee said:


> Punch holes in cards.



Not a card-puncher, sorry ...


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2014)

Holes into leather?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Holes into leather?



Not in leather, no ...


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2014)

Metal?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Metal?



Not metal ...

This is starting to sound like The Element Song! :rofl:


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2014)

Shut up..that was my last guess....so much for being honest and stupid!!

And lazy...didnt feel like turning my computer on to do a google image search.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 7, 2014)

If this turns out to be a pasta cutter there's gonna be a mutiny around here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

LOL - I was waiting for that. 

This is turning out to be a tough one - I'm not surprised, because when I first encountered this item I had no idea what it was either, so you folks have my sympathies.

... but that don't mean I'mma' gonna' TELL y'all what it is!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> If this turns out to be a pasta cutter there's gonna be a mutiny around here.



LOL - no doubt. Luckily it is _not_ a pasta cutter.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2014)

A naval ring installer?


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 7, 2014)

Does that frame thingo have anything to do with it's operation other than form a connection for the handle?

and while I'm at it... does the handle serve another purpose besides propel the thing?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Pappy said:


> A naval ring installer?



YEE-haw! Oh, the imagery in my head right now ...

Unfortunately, Pap, no. 



Diwundrin said:


> Does that frame thingo have anything to do with it's operation other than form a fulcrum for the handle?



It is essential to its proper operation. In fact, in a way, it _defines_ its operation.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2014)

Aha...a clue...doesn't help me at all.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's another (somewhat arcane) clue for everyone ...

*[HINT] **It used to be used by one category of tradesman, but nowadays in a new form it is used by another* *[/HINT]*


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 7, 2014)

That helps?!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> That helps?!



LMAO - no, but it made ME feel better!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, well, so far this one sure is all about you because we're getting nowhere fast.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Whaddaya want, to be spoon-fed?!? layful:

I AM a bit me-focused, aren't I? Well, I think most of us high-functioning sociopaths are like that.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2014)

Fast, Di?..it's been on since last, night, lol. We are getting nowhere slowly.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2014)

This just proves how lazy I am...just have to turn on my computer and I would find it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> This just proves how lazy I am...just have to turn on my computer and I would find it.



Would you? I wonder ... 

BWAAhahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 7, 2014)

But Bwaahahaha right? 

Well I'm going to sleep on it, good luck to anyone left standing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet dreams of strange machines ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 7, 2014)

an electrician's cable/wire puller?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> an electrician's cable/wire puller?



No, but excellent guess!


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Would you? I wonder ...
> 
> BWAAhahahahahahahaha!



Did you pick something that can't be found?  I know not all image searches are fruitful!

You are a sly dog, lol!

I'm not even going to check because...computer turned off is crossed out on my Things to do before leaving list.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Did you pick something that can't be found?  I know not all image searches are fruitful!
> 
> You are a sly dog, lol!



Thank you!

I altered the pic as an experiment, to see if anyone using image search facilities would be foiled. I'm not sure it will work, but I sent it up the flagpole anyway.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2014)

Darn...why did I even mention that I cheated that time?  Guess I am too honest, lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Darn...why did I even mention that I cheated that time?  Guess I am too honest, lol.



No, it isn't your fault - I was already using image search for my own blogs, to see if anyone was using my stuff.


----------



## Anne (Feb 7, 2014)

Punches holes in shower curtains??    Hmm....a puncher/fastener for rivets??  Can't be belts as it's not for leather. Arrgghhhh...........


----------



## Sid (Feb 7, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Darn...why did I even mention that I cheated that time?  Guess I am too honest, lol.




    It ain't cheatin'. It's research.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Sid ....much better word.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Anne said:


> Punches holes in shower curtains??    Hmm....a puncher/fastener for rivets??  Can't be belts as it's not for leather. Arrgghhhh...........



You're getting there - it's a process ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Sid said:


> It ain't cheatin'. It's research.



I remember the time I researched on my SAT  ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 7, 2014)

I have no idea what this thing looks like it would do either, but since rivets are coming into the picture, how about it being used for riveting jeans, like Levi's, Wrangler or Carharts ??


----------



## Phantom (Feb 7, 2014)

eyelet punch ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have no idea what this thing looks like it would do either, but since rivets are coming into the picture, how about it being used for riveting jeans, like Levi's, Wrangler or Carharts ??



Not a jean riveter, sorry. 



Phantom said:


> eyelet punch ?



Not an eyelet punch either.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 7, 2014)

Still no epiphanys happening here, sorry.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Still no epiphanys happening here, sorry.



That's okay - it's just nice to see a WII last longer than one answer. 

*[HINT]* *Morticia* could probably solve this one rather quickly ... *[/HINT]*


----------



## Anne (Feb 7, 2014)

Coffin hole-puncher...no; wait, why would you..........


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_Is it used to spread the ribs open in an autopsy?_


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Anne said:


> Coffin hole-puncher...no; wait, why would you..........



No, not a coffin-hole puncher, but good guess ... _Morticia_ ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Is it used to spread the ribs open in an autopsy?_



Ugh, no! :cower:

*[EXTRA HINT]* Don't be *TOO* literal ... *[/EXTRA HINT]*


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_To measure the size of the heart maybe_


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_To hold the ribs open_


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _To measure the size of the heart maybe_





Jillaroo said:


> _To hold the ribs open_



Nope and no.

*[EXTRA SPECIAL HINT]* It has nothing to do with the medical field *[/EXTRA SPECIAL HINT]*


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 7, 2014)

Morticia played an unusual musical instrument, was this item used in the crafting or tuning of a Shamisan (?) or other  similar instrument ??


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Morticia played an unusual musical instrument, was this item used in the crafting or tuning of a Shamisan (?) or other  similar instrument ??



No, but I'm _very_ impressed by your TV trivia knowledge!


----------



## Anne (Feb 7, 2014)

Something to do with knitting????


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Anne said:


> Something to do with knitting????



Sorry, no, no knitting.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 7, 2014)

Never watched that show so other than what Morticia looks like that clue is useless to moi.

So is it for trimming and punching holes for book binding?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 7, 2014)

Attaches the lining in a coffin ??


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_Is it for measuring the height of something?_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2014)

Room or distance measurer?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Never watched that show so other than what Morticia looks like that clue is useless to moi.



Actually it is not - in fact, it should _help_ never having seen it ... 



> So is it for trimming and punching holes for book binding?



Not for book-binding, no ...



Phantom said:


> Attaches the lining in a coffin ??



Ugh - no ...



Jillaroo said:


> _Is it for measuring the height of something?_



No, it doesn't measure height ...



SeaBreeze said:


> Room or distance measurer?



Nope, sorry, not a distance measuring device.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 7, 2014)

Mmmmmmm... thought about it :waiting:,:yoda:
Slept on it it     fftobed: even at the keyboard :sleeping:
 Tried booze :very_drunk:  and :chocolate:      and more 

and tantrums :sumo:

Studied the clues  and negatives meticulously :jumelles:

 Read each answer with anticipation opcorn:

Suffered the despair of wrong answers :hopelessness::chargrined:


:awman::aargh:

Still nuthin...   *BUT...*



:iwillbeback:


... just as soon as I think of something.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2014)

clues clues cleus


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Still nuthin...   *BUT...*
> 
> 
> :iwillbeback:
> ...



That's the spirit - never say Di !!! 



Phantom said:


> clues clues cleus



Yes, m'Lord!

*[CLUE]* The answer is in the pocket *[/CLUE]*


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Pocket pool machine? (guy thing)


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Pocket pool machine? (guy thing)



Ba-DUM-TISH!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok I will bite .............. A pocket Punch  ha ha ha ha


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2014)

Pocket hole machine for wood joinery ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Pocket hole machine for wood joinery ?



*DING! DING! DING!*

*We have a winna!!!*

*Phantom* has correctly identified this item as a *Pocket Hole Machine* or *Door Lock Mortiser*. It was used to create a hole or mortise in a wooden door slab to fit a _mortise lock_. You've probably seen such a lock before without knowing its proper name - 



Nowadays the lock mortising is done by the descendents of the old mortiser, usually employing a power drill or router in lieu of the manually-operated chisel - 




*Congratulations Phantom* (_Ghost Who Walks_) for the big win, and *thank you all* for your inspired answers!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats Phantom....inspired!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

*Congratulations Phantom...good job!! *


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow, good job.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you
Just a shot in the dark...First I thought it may have been a tool for putting in dowels


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 8, 2014)

ONYA Phants!   :banana::thumbsup: Well done mate, this was driving me bats!:rofl:


... and congratulations Phil on finding a WII that lasted 7 pages! :applause2:

(had to find a 'boys toy' to do it though eh?  bwaahaha.)


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

I've given up on these.  Soon, another What-Is-It-For-The-Rest-Of-Us will be in the works.  Stay tuned . . .


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 8, 2014)

I gave up before it even started TG..


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 8, 2014)

_*Good onya Phants that was a hard one, i gave up and put it in the too hard basket*_:congratulations:


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2014)

clues all make sense now:sentimental:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, I just 'got'  Morticia!!  Devious Phil, very devious!  I like that.


----------



## Anne (Feb 8, 2014)

Way to go, Phantom!!!  

Morticia - LOL!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> ... and congratulations Phil on finding a WII that lasted 7 pages! :applause2:
> 
> (had to find a 'boys toy' to do it though eh?  bwaahaha.)



Oh, now THAT is a challenge - and I accept! 



That Guy said:


> I've given up on these.  Soon, another What-Is-It-For-The-Rest-Of-Us will be in the works.  Stay tuned . . .



I never thought of you as the quitting type ...



Vivjen said:


> I gave up before it even started TG..



... nor you, Viv ...



Jillaroo said:


> _*Good onya Phants that was a hard one, i gave up and put it in the too hard basket*_



I've never been accused of being too hard before. :numbness:



Phantom said:


> clues all make sense now:sentimental:





Diwundrin said:


> Yeah, I just 'got'  Morticia!!  Devious Phil, very devious!  I like that.





Anne said:


> Morticia - LOL!!!



I was hoping that the Morticia clue would make sense now. A few of you followed the funereal theme that she embodied (as I hoped you would), so now you all know that sometimes my clues shouldn't be taken _too_ literally.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Didn't say I quit.  Said I gave up . . .   I'll patiently await your next challenge...


----------



## Anne (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, I was way off base - kept thinking 'Morticia'....Carolyn Jones....etc, etc.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Didn't say I quit.  Said I gave up . . .   I'll patiently await your next challenge...



Ah, good - I can stop weeping now. :tears_of_joy:



Anne said:


> Well, I was way off base - kept thinking 'Morticia'....Carolyn Jones....etc, etc.



I was considering spelling it "Mortisia" but thought that was a bit too much.


----------



## Casper (Feb 8, 2014)

_*Great job Phants......:goodjob:

I read but never attempt to solve these as I have no idea on most.....:aargh:
*_


----------



## Rainee (Feb 9, 2014)

Congratulations Phantom.. takes a genius to work that picture out it had me stumped but I`d love to know how 
it works.. very good Quiz Phil.. thanks .


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

Rainee, unfortunately I cannot find any photos or videos of the tool actually being used, but a slightly more modern, electrically-powered version looks like this:



As you can see, the "wheels" aren't really wheels - they're handles for tightening the jig onto the door itself. The long "rod" in the manual version was a chisel (replaced here with a motor-driven drill bit) and you would alternately strike the rod/chisel with a hammer and "scoop" out the wood from the hole. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------

